# Di2 for e-bikes? Really?



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking at a new purchase for this spring and am considering an e-Genius, Shuttle, or perhaps a custom build of a Wire Peak. The Shuttle is obviously the fanciest choice but I really have to wonder - is there any point at all to Di2 for an eBike (other than: it's super-cool)? Anyone with experience have some thoughts?

And to go one step further I really wonder if (for my use-case anyway) there's much point in anything more than a 1x10 drivetrain. I mostly climb as a means to getting to the downhill. I couldn't really care less what speed I'm climbing at, it's more about making sure I get to the top fresh enough to really pin it on the DH, and maybe have another lap afterwards. And using e-assist to go faster on the flats isn't something that interests me, so it doesn't really matter if I don't have a high top-end gearing. I prefer to go fast with the aid of gravity.

To me, an electric motor with a good torque sensor and software is _sort of_ a tool to make you not have to shift as much, e.g. if you're pedaling along at whatever cadence is comfortable and whatever (human) power output you're comfortable at and you come to a slightly steeper section, where you'd normally shift down on your regular bike you (momentarily) apply a little more torque to your pedals and the software+motor responds and gives you a little more assist, and up you go without ever touching the shift lever. So in that sense you really don't need as many gears, or as close a range of ratios.

Soooo... am I missing anything? Or do I have it right and spending money on the fanciest of drivetrains for an e-bike is a bit of a waste (ignoring quality/reliability)?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

If you are looking with a bike powered by Shimano, then DI2 makes sense, as it plugs right into the main battery pack. You'll experience perfect rear derailleur movement all the time, for years and no matter what the outside condition is. Ebikes with motor assists puts a lot of extra stress on the drivetrain, if the cable goes out of adjustment, you can wreck a cassette pretty darn quickly. But if you are good with yours hands, and no how to adjust the cables, than there's nothing wrong with cables.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Di2 rocks on any bike. Until you own it, you won’t appreciate it.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone point me at the wiring diagram for DI2 rear derailleur with a Shimano 8010 battery? I am trying to figure out if I need a junction box or not, and I haven't found any definitive tech docs for this setup. thanks


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m not familiar with your battery, do you have a photo? Typically you will always need a junction box.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Have you checked out the Shimano manuals?

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-M8050-08-ENG.pdf

https://si.shimano.com/pdfs/dm/DM-E8000-04-ENG.pdf

The index for the manuals is here;

https://si.shimano.com/#/en/search/Component

I had a quick look at these but I don't what I'm looking for - hopefully your answer is in there somewhere :thumbsup:


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

here is the battery, it is the standard downtube mount battery and the same one in the Pivot Shuttle

https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/component/mtb-ebike-e8000/BT-E8010.html


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

I answered my own question when I realized the Pivot is Di2. The rear derailleur plugs into the motor and the shifter plugs into the controller on the handlebar. Super easy!


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

Excellent, it always frustrates me when I can't work out how something works and then the 'lightbulb' moment is sweet.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> If you are looking with a bike powered by Shimano, then DI2 makes sense, as it plugs right into the main battery pack.


That seems like a no-brainer to me. Not having to deal with the individual batteries for Di2 is a win-win.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anybody know about XTR Di2 compatibility with STEPS? My brother was telling me that the XTR derailleur doesn't work with ETUBE, but the XT does. I noticed that the Pivot Shuttle was specced with XT. It seems like you would want the ETUBE adjustability.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I'd be willing to make the argument that Di2 makes MORE sense on an eBike than conventional bike.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

shreddr said:


> I answered my own question when I realized the Pivot is Di2. The rear derailleur plugs into the motor and the shifter plugs into the controller on the handlebar. Super easy!


I had my local bike shop do mine and he said hooking up the parts was super easy. Plug and play. But he said Shimano has to connect into their computer to tell the motor DI2 is active.

I hear you can also use Emaxx software to do the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Sidewalk said:


> I'd be willing to make the argument that Di2 makes MORE sense on an eBike than conventional bike.


I've had DI2 for several months and love the precision and easy of shifting. This in my mind would benefit any bike. 
I think Sam Hill is running AXS SRAM with the dropper seatpost. I thought I saw a few other pros doing the same. I bet the mechanics love this, no more cables and housing to cut and adjust. Plus cleaner looking bike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I. But he said Shimano has to connect into their computer to tell the motor DI2 is active.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can anyone verify this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

XTR or XT, makes no difference. If the ebike is Di2 already easy swap. If the ebike is STEPS but is standard cable shifting you need to have a shop contact Shimano to switch the "bit" to Di2. There is a free workaround with eMax software. 
If however the bike is not STEPS and you want Di2, you will need a separate battery, connection E-tube cables, shifters, basically the whole standard Di2 package. 
Not sure if I would go Shimano if the ebike isn't already. Sram wirerless would make more sense then.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, can you provide a link for the emax software and does it require some proprietary cable or linkage? 

This can’t be done by E-TUBE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

No, E-Tube will not allow the change to be made. Shimano, for whatever reason, decided that the consumer can't be trusted to make the change.
a Shimano shop can request it or you can download from e-Max, 
eMax - english on their free EMax software. You will need the SM-PCE02 Shimano interface.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks jprider! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

Is the emax software really free or will I have to get a license to modify my drive unit? I saw a link that looked like I needed to buy something in order to make changes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jprider (May 24, 2009)

There are 4 versions of their software. two are free and two need pass code. The one that changes the code for Di2 and cable shifting is free. I was amazed that anything was free in this day and age. The other two software packages lie outside this forum.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe the other free stuff is the ability to change all power levels to any % you want and the torque to 70nm to anything lower then 70nm. Really get to customize your ride to the terrain or distance you need to get.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I believe the other free stuff is the ability to change all power levels to any % you want and the torque to 70nm to anything lower then 70nm. Really get to customize your ride to the terrain or distance you need to get.


Being the tinkerer I am I would find this to be quite appealing. I was just thinking about the torque setting today and wondering how they arrived at the stock setting


----------

